# Gang box falls through drywall hole because its too big.



## Jakobud

I had to remove a new work gangbox from the wall to redo some of the wiring. The outlet had an oversized plate on it. After taking the gang box out, I realized why it was on there. The original builder (or contractor or whatever) did a crappy job cutting the hole for the outlet box. It's way too tall.

This isn't a problem with new work gang boxes obviously because they are nailed directly to the studs. But when I attempt to put in an old work gang box, which relies on the drywall itself to be secure, the hole is just too big. Take a look at the image below and you'll see exactly what I mean. The hole was just made so big that there isn't enough drywall for the box to grab onto.

How do I repair this? Where do I start? When searching for this type of topic online, I pretty much just find people asking about the hole being too big for the normal outlet plate, but nothing about being too big for the gang box itself. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Red Squirrel

Use an old work box, and just screw it in an angle against the stud. It's a bit tricky but it's doable. That's usually what I do right off the bat when installing electrical outlets on existing construction as I don't really trust just drywall for an outlet that may get things plugged/unplugged over time. You do get a bit of play with the switch/plug and plate, so you don't need to screw it in dead on, just try to get it as straight as you can. You can also insert some shimings as to help strainten it out as depending on the angle of your screws it might force it to be at a bad angle.


----------



## Jakobud

Oh so you are saying to just screw the box right into the stud at an angle, through the wall of the gang box? Man, thats a simple but great solution... Thanks


----------



## Thurman

If you are suggesting to drive a screw, or screws, through the side of a gang box from the _inside_--then this is a code violation where I live and I believe it is an NEC violation. This has to do with the exposed head of the screw and the possibility of it chafing the wiring insulation.


----------



## Red Squirrel

Thurman said:


> If you are suggesting to drive a screw, or screws, through the side of a gang box from the _inside_--then this is a code violation where I live and I believe it is an NEC violation. This has to do with the exposed head of the screw and the possibility of it chafing the wiring insulation.


Not sure about the plastic boxes, but the metal ones usually holes on the side made for nailing in new construction, so you'd use those. Unless using screws instead of nails is a violation but I can't really see why. You could try using nails but it might be tricky to use a hammer at such an angle without damaging the wall.


----------



## Jakobud

Ya I didn't think about the code violation thing. What other options do I have? It would be nice to just repair the drywall properly I'm just not sure how to approach it.


----------



## Jupe Blue

Use a "Smart Box" and then patch the gaps.

http://www.smartboxinc.com/

It's a listed plastic box with integral screws. Other companies make a similar box.


----------



## Willie T

Check out (Google) "Madison Boxes electric".

http://electrical.about.com/od/diyprojectsmadeeasy/ss/installcutinbox_5.htm


----------

